# Best Jeans for short people?



## mischalei (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm short 5'4" and all the jeans are too long for me and I can't afford to have them hemmed. Does anyone know of any brand of nice looking jeans for shorties. I heard Eva Longoria has a fav brand in one of her interviews but I didn't catch the name. Please don't recommend petities because I have never found anything cute that was in the petite section. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm 5'0". Levis, Abercrombie, and Hollister all offer short inseams for shorter girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, if you shop GAP online, I believe all of their jean styles are available in petites as well (so it's not just ugly jeans in petites).

I know if you buy a pair of jeans from Nordstrom's (they carry a lot of great brands) that they'll hem them for you for free.

hth!

P.S. Getting jeans hemmed really is not that expensive. It depends on where you go and what you want done, but I don't think they would charge more than $15 to get a pair of jeans hemmed.


----------



## Saje (Feb 6, 2007)

I found alot of great pants that are petite. And yes Abercrombie, Gap, Levis, Hollister and even PacSun all have jeans for us shorties.


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm 5'3, and American Eagle's short length jeans fit me well. I don't know if they would work if I were any taller, though.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm 5'3" and I love American Eagle and Express jeans!


----------



## mischalei (Feb 6, 2007)

Cool thanks, I think I'll try american eagle, they have one at the local mall. If anyone knows any specially made designer jeans for shorties drop the name. Thnx.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll have to check out some of these brands when im in the US, im a shortie too and also most jeans over here hang of me cause most shops dont do smaller than an 8, so whats the smallest waist these jeans come in??


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm 5'4 and whenever I need pants or jeans I go straight to Express. Sometimes they have great sales and I get a couple.

Banana Republic also carries nice ones , but that's more expensive.

You should also check Ann Taylor Loft.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 6, 2007)

Gap jeans fit me wonderfully, so I guess I would recommend their jeans in the Short length.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2007)

Usually the smallest they come in is a size 23-24 inch waist (Usually labeled as size 0 or size 00 depending on the brand). hth!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 16, 2007)

I1m 5'0ft and Levis are great!


----------



## ivette (Feb 16, 2007)

i'm abt 5"1 and i got 2 pairs of jeans from old navy


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

Hollister and AE


----------



## melpaganlibran (Mar 4, 2007)

keep plenty good belts and high heels, the two in combination help me a lot and I am shorter than you are. I cinch them on my waist so the jeans will stay put.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i am 5 foot even or so. I have been very happy with Tilt jean's short size.

The jeans themselves too. durable and pretty, not cheap nor outrageous. i think on sale they can be like 25 bucks a pair.

"petite" size sections often do have jeans that are too matronly, oldschool, or too plain. I don't know where you are from but Ross dress for less has good petite jeans and pants on sale sometimes. oh yeah, and stores that have a "short' size usually have better looking stuff. The inseam will be like 27 or 27.5 inches in the short sizes, usually.

Get those at Tilt jeans Pacsun, it will be at a local mall or PacSun is online too. i patsed a URL but it put up a BS ad haha i took it down.

I take a size 9 in their jeans so i'd say they run large but not VERY much. try some on, if you dohn't like the styles available instore just say you'll come back- and buy the same brand online.

They look very very good. I got a pair of tilt from online in a 9/short and they are still long on me (I wear highheels or boots to help) on you if you are 5 foot 4 they may fit you perfect. the ones I got have sequins stiched are flare and have sequins stiched across the pockets, not too plain for a night out and too drssy for a casual outing. I love em but am gonna learn to them any damned way since I am so petite.

try JC penny or jc penny online, do look at levi's... I liked the 515 bootcut best. You can search in any size on jc penny's. Pay acreful attention to the inseam listing as some makers have certain styles of jeans that will run small or run long...cade in point my very frist tilt jeans. I got them instore, the salesman told me the pair i picked ran small.

The jeans will be comfy and stylish but may be a bit plain.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 4, 2007)

i find i like lucky brand jeans, guess jeans, hollister, or american eagle jeans

and they all come in short lengths


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 6, 2007)

Many brands now come in Short, Average, and Tall lengths, such as the brands already mentioned in this thread. I also know that New York and Company make short jeans -- I am 5'5" and their short jeans barely reach my ankles, so they would probably be great for someone who is about 5'4"! They come in sizes as small as 0, and go up to maybe 14 or 16? I'm not sure what the biggest size is.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

it only cost me $10 per pair to get it hemmed


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

hemming is too easy! you dont need to pay for that. of course, i guess if youve never done it it isnt that easy. but i love to sew.

anyways, i buy my jeans ususally from delias. they have inseams you can choose. i actually got a pair that were a bit too short. (im 5'3) but yeah, many sites online allow you to choose your preferred inseam..if you just look around.


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 23, 2007)

If you are going to spend the money to get the same jeans Eva wears you can afford to have a pair of jeans hemmed. It only costs 10 bucks or so. And it is soo worth it. I have to do it all the time.


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am 5'4" too and can always find Levis the right length for me. I have short legs.


----------



## mishmosh (Mar 27, 2007)

who on earth hems jeans?


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 27, 2007)

A lot of short people get them hemmed at a tailor.


----------



## H1baby (Mar 27, 2007)

From the Oprah Show:

Singers, actresses and fashion experts share their favorite jeans! What brands do they think make their butts look best?

Tia Carrere

Marc Jacobs Jeans

Faith Hill

Hudson Jeans

Eva Mendes

Citizens of Humanity Jeans

Anne Hathaway

Habitual Jeans and Zara jeans

Eva Longoria

J &amp; Company Jeans

Marc Jacobs

Levi's Jeans

Trisha Yearwood

Gap "long and lean" and Elie Tahari jeans


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 27, 2007)

Umm...just about everyone that's too short to buy jeans off the rack that fit? lol.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm 5'4" and love Levis and jeans from American Eagle and Express. Also, ever since I found my right size in them, I really love the jeans from Victoria's Secret in Petite. They tend to run large in the waist so it's best to order a size smaller than you wear in most other brands.


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm 5 ft. 1 and I usually get something that is low-rise and short (not regular).


----------



## katnahat (Mar 29, 2007)

Levi's 515 Short are just right for me. I'm 5'3".


----------



## xmasheart (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm 5 feet flat and all hips, butt and thighs... I got some nice jeans from Ann Taylor Loft (curvy fit) and a pair of Joe's Jeans Provocateur. I still have to have the Joe's hemmed but if you're 5'4"...you most probably won't need to.

Good luck! I know how tough it is to find the perfect pair.


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 18, 2007)

i like lucky brand, american eagle, abercrombie, hollister, and express. they come in short length, about 30" inseam and they fit me perfectly. if you're thin you can even get the jeans from abercrombie kids, their size 14 is the same as the adult size in 00 short but cost only half of the price. i'm 5'3 by the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Apr 20, 2007)

If you are not too curvy, you may want to try googling online Asian shops and merchants. Alot of popular Korean brands are cute as a can be, and are fairly inexpensive. They cut them so that the hip, knee, and hem fall where they should, not just using an "average fit" model pattern and sizing it down the way they do here in the USA alot.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm 4'11 and petite....so far the best fitting jeans for me come from: Tilt, American Eagle and Old Navy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## _natty (Apr 25, 2007)

Bettina Liano *jeans are meant to be good for petite girls (in the fit &amp; the length) - im 5"2 and yet to try these out tho!*

Levi's seem to be quite popular too.. when i get a bit of extra cash i will try them out!


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 23, 2007)

im very petite. only 154cm. weigh....40kg's. short upper body. normal leg. so all my jeans...is low rise...to make me look not retard!


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 29, 2007)

can't believe i havent posted in this thread... I'm about 4'10 and fairly curvy, so even "short" jeans are wayy to long on me. and kids jeans are not even close to fitting my hips! almost all my jeans are from Tilt (at pac sun) cause they fit right, and then i just get them hemmed down to size.

My favorite solution is skinny jeans. It's okay if they're a little long, cause you can scrunch them.


----------



## arphsfriend (Dec 29, 2007)

I never can find jeans that both fit and don't cost an absurd amount for jeans. Mass marketing is lazy marketing-making the customer please the seller instead of catering to the large number of short people of both genders.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 30, 2007)

I can never find jeans to fit me right,unless they are Lucky or BKE. I just love the jeans that JCP carries but a juniors size fits except for the waistline gaps out in the back. I bought these off ebay.I prob saved $70.


----------



## Jeennnyy (Dec 30, 2007)

Im 5,3 and I have been gaining weight around the waist hahas I always have a hard time finding skinny jeans my size but I get them @ wet seal for around 27$! They dont have a whole lot of variety though


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm 4"11! I'm always having trouble! =[


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 31, 2007)

aww i should have read this thread again before i went over to the states a few months back. Would have known what shops to try for jeans then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i got two pairs from abercrombie in 00 short but they are still too long even with my heels on, im only 4ft 11 though always about 5ft 2-3 with my shoes, couldnt believe they were still too long didnt even think to look in kids section


----------



## La_Mari (Jan 3, 2008)

Aeropostle and American Eagle offer shorter jeans, that's were I got my work ones. I like Charlotte Russe too.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 5'2" and have had good luck with Express and Frankie B.


----------



## Lozi (Jan 13, 2008)

I have that problem too...and I tend not to shop at the stores people mentioned really (Abercrombie, Express, etc, they're pricey). Personally I try to stock up on pants n stuff whenever I go to Asia since they definitely have jeans for shorter people ^^;

If you're ever in NYC (or some other place that has them, I think they're in California too), there's a store called Uniqlo (Japanese company), and they will hem any pants you buy from them for free !!!! It's very very cool of them to do that. Sorry I can't be of more help than that!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2008)

Doesnt hemming the pants kill the flare a bit and make then look less flared?


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 13, 2008)

I get Old Navy jeans in either regular or short (depending on the style). I'm only 5'2" and they've been my best bet... Gap too! And the OLD style Express jeans in short.


----------



## Ardin (Jan 26, 2008)

Hemming is so cheap! I get all my jeans hemmed. I buy them then drop them in on my way home on the bus. It is 8.00USD... that's worth it! I am 5'2... there is no way I COULDN'T hem.


----------



## korina981 (Jan 27, 2008)

Charlotte Russe has jeans with short inseams.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the great jeans recommendations ladies! =)


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm 5'2" and I have luck with Tilt , Hydraulic (Found at Nordstrom's or Macy's), and Aeropostale. I tried Abercrombie and Hollister, but I have thin legs and a booty, so they don't work out for curvier girls.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 28, 2008)

Buckle they have short lengths and im very skinny and i have about 7 pairs now


----------



## StyleExpert (Jan 13, 2010)

I would recommend Recession Denim or Allison Izu. They are the best in jeans for shorties. I am 5.5 and have a hard time finding jeans that don't puddle at my ankles...

Check out this blog section that I did on dressing for your body type for Jeans.com.

aubreysjeans.blogspot.com


----------



## whitesugurgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Im 5 feet tall and Ive bought most my jeans from old navy and the limited because they offer them in short.


----------



## faical10 (Mar 28, 2012)

DoMyjeans has also a great collection of jeans


----------



## snapbackchamp30 (Jun 11, 2012)

go for Abercrombie, Gap, Levis, Hollister or PacSun


----------



## BeautyFull (Jul 2, 2012)

This will help individual to achieve a good fashion and they will know what will be a good fitting to them.


----------

